# ARKANSAS SET TO BAN ROBOS



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Sounds like Arkansas is putting a ban on the robo ducks for the 05-06 season, wonder how many states will follow?


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I have 3 and as far as I am concerned they can ban them. I am done using them. I have and do shoot enough birds that I dont need use this type of equipment to enjoy my hunt. I am doing just as well with field shells and good calling. I wont belittle those that do use them.


----------



## danielw (Nov 19, 2004)

Do you know what types will be baned?


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Here is the news release from the Arkansas Game and Fish:

*Spinning wing decoys are out for 2005-2006 waterfowl season*
Half-day hunting proposal tabled

LITTLE ROCK - The spinning-wing decoy will be making its last appearance in Arkansas during the 2004-2005 waterfowl season. Commissioners today officially outlawed the use of the decoys for the 2005-2006 season.

Commissioners felt that removing the decoys from the duck hunter's arsenal in the 2005-2006 season would give both hunters and retail outlets advance notice of the ban. "We believe it's fair to both buyers and sellers that we allow them one more season," commissioner Sheffield Nelson said. "We also want to save ducks for the future," Nelson added. Commissioners have said in the past that the spinning-wing decoy helped hunters kill more young ducks that were attracted to the wing flashes.

The spinning-wing decoy is defined as any electronic, mechanically-operated, wind-powered or manually-powered spinning-blade device that simulates wing movement. The decoys will be allowed during the snow, blue and Ross' Conservation Order season dates of Feb. 7 to April 30.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hopefully this will be a chain reaction to other states up and down the Miss and Central flyways. As to banning the spinning wing decoys.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I really don't know what to think of this issue. On one hand it puts "lazy" hunters on the same playing field with guys that put the time in and work hard for the birds. On the other hand it helps these same inexperienced hunters get birds closer for ID purposes. I personally use one, but really don't think it is needed.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

They will make really nice yard ornaments!! :wink:

Only 6 or 7 years too late, these things do not work like they used to anyways.


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Just wait, the game & fish biologists (lawmakers) will find more than spinners to outlaw. Flagging geese might be next.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I wouldn't be suprised if MN the next to ban them. They proposed a flyway wide ban this past year at the MS flyway council meeting, and only AR was in on it.

I don't think you're going to see bans on them in the central flyway for a while, unless something is done on the federal level.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I am not sure on this, but I thought the ND game and fish's official position was that they are a plus for early season birds due to how you can draw birds in closer for id purposes. But lets face it, the guys that are gonna shoot hens at 40 yards are also gonna shoot hens at 10 yards.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

It'd be impossible to ban my Mojo! Go PJ, it's your birthday! 8)


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

PJ said:


> It'd be impossible to ban my Mojo! Go PJ, it's your birthday! 8)


That's just weird man.


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

Minnesota does ban them for the first few weeks. Hopefully banning these things get rid of some of the idiots that have come into the sport in the last few years.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Anas Strepera said:


> That's just weird man.


You have no idea. :eyeroll:


----------



## ARMallardSlayer (Jan 8, 2005)

danielw said:


> Do you know what types will be baned?


Anything that simulates wing movement is what they are saying....but it's not final yet. They may allow the kites.....but that's about it.


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

Minnesota i'd bet will follow soon. But it does put everyone at the same level. Real duckhunting may return soon.


----------



## ARMallardSlayer (Jan 8, 2005)

If everyone would ban them, hunting would improve for some.

The young ducks are being killed before they can migrate anywhere near the south.

Can't remember when we shot some young ducks....all of ours are fully grown, that is when we get some.

I own a robo but haven't even broke it out this season......

We killed ducks before the robo and we will kill ducks after it's gone.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

ARMallard

What is the status of wingshooting in Arkansas. Is hunting good?

Bob


----------



## ARMallardSlayer (Jan 8, 2005)

The further south you go, the worse it gets........northern AR seems to have plenty ducks......they just ain't getting down here like they use to.


----------

